# Mind, Mental Health Matter etc. Need Advice



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey, well my therapist(s) dropped off some printouts about a few organisations that may actually help me. Ive said over and over again im so desperate about my situation that im suicidal, and I have been before. They understand im stuck in a rut and have been for a very long tiem but cannot help me aside from prescribing medication.

Anyway a possible glimmer of hope has arisen since these support groups may be what I am looking for. What I want to know is if anybody has had any previous experiences with these groups, and if so have the helped you at all? If its just about speaking with a group of people that have or have come out of mental illness to share testimonials etc then its definitely not for me. I need clear good advice and support to pick myself up and get something productive achieved, possibly help finding work or at-least something to leave the house for. Im at my absolute lowest point so im willing to try anything. 

Anyone have any experience or knowledge about these groups?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

????????Anyone jus cos i wanna kill myself and im very inclined to do that, this seems like my only hope now. I have nothing else.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never tried a support group, but I've heard good things. Why not try and see how it goes?

Please get the help you need. Here's a link for suicide hotlines. It may help to just talk to someone different.

Suicide Hotlines

Also, I like this site: http://www.metanoia.org/suicide/

Hang in there :squeeze


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Where in the north-east are you? I have a support worker from Mind that I meet every week, which is really helpful, and we're also setting up a support group for young people. We have a planning meeting every two weeks, and I've made friends with some people from the group so we meet up and hang out as well. My support worker also finds out about things for me, and she's been to the doctor's with me as well.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

My sister recently attended a group at Mind. She found it very useful.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

well its my last hope on earth so wish me luck *wishes myself good luck*


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Good Luck! Take every opportunity


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

DubnRun said:


> well its my last hope on earth so wish me luck *wishes myself good luck*


Good luck! Let us know how it goes as I'm interested in seeing how something like this works.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

All the very best DubnRun, let us know how it goes!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah please keep us updated! I was thinking of getting in touch with Mind and seeing if I can attend one of these groups, so it would be great to hear as many experiences as possible....


----------

